# New build, random Vista crashes, help!



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post here, I installed vista 64bit on to my new build 3 days ago, since then I have been experiencing seemingly random crashes; the screen will freeze up, the only way to shut down is to hold down the power button.

today i reinstalled vista, only to be plagued once again by the random crashes.

My specs: 

MSI p7n Diamond
2gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 ram 800mhz, 4-4-4-12 (2x1gb)
Intel core 2 duo e8400 @ 3ghz (not overclocked)
XFX 9800gtx black edition (not overclocked)
pioneer dvd drive (this has been making weird noises since i got it, dont think its the problem tho, i'll replace it soon as)
Maxtor 500gb hdd (S TM3500320AS SCSI)
hdd and dvd drive connected with sata.
Antec 1000w sli ready psu.

Please someone help me here, it's doing my head in.:4-dontkno

Cheers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Down load and run MemTest one stick at a time for 2 passes each, lets see if there are any errors.
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

OK i've downloaded the ISO, when i find/buy some blank CD's tomorrow I'll do the tests.

Just to add, about 10 mins ago the system restarted itself, i cant see anything in event viewer that caused it.

Also, i've been able to run crysis on high and Assassins creed maxed out for several hours the last couple of days with no probs. The freeze ups do seem a little random to me?! 

seems to happen more when im just browsing the web, installing things and just generally navigating windows. 

I'll update 2moro (sunday) with the test results.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what voltage are you running the ram at you may need to lift it


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

It was 1.8, i changed it to 2.1 after looking at my ram on the corsair website.

Hasnt had an effect really, though it did up my experience rating:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if there is anything listed in the event viewer at the time of the crashes


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok im getting a load of these:


```
Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Servicing
Date:          05/07/2008 23:37:24
Event ID:      4375
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          Paul-PC\Paul
Computer:      Paul-PC
Description:
Windows Servicing failed to complete the process of setting package KB947562 (Update) into Staged(Staged) state
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" Guid="{bd12f3b8-fc40-4a61-a307-b7a013a069c1}" EventSourceName="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">4375</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-05T22:37:24.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>4705</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-21-3636548780-1447516961-1093673935-1000" />
  </System>
  <UserData>
    <CbsPackageChangeState xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/setup_provider">
      <PackageIdentifier>KB947562</PackageIdentifier>
      <ReleaseType>Update</ReleaseType>
      <PackageState>Staged</PackageState>
      <PackageAssembly>Package_5_for_KB947562~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.0.1.1</PackageAssembly>
      <Operation>Installed</Operation>
      <OperationCompleted>True</OperationCompleted>
      <ErrorCode>0x800f0821</ErrorCode>
      <RebootOption>False</RebootOption>
      <MissingElements>
      </MissingElements>
    </CbsPackageChangeState>
  </UserData>
</Event>

and:

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Servicing
Date:          05/07/2008 23:35:13
Event ID:      4385
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          Paul-PC\Paul
Computer:      Paul-PC
Description:
Windows Servicing failed to complete the process of changing update 947562-9_neutral_LDR from package KB947562(Update) into Staging(Staging) state
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" Guid="{bd12f3b8-fc40-4a61-a307-b7a013a069c1}" EventSourceName="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">4385</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-05T22:35:13.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>4484</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-21-3636548780-1447516961-1093673935-1000" />
  </System>
  <UserData>
    <CbsUpdateChangeState xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/setup_provider">
      <UpdateName>947562-9_neutral_LDR</UpdateName>
      <PackageIdentifier>KB947562</PackageIdentifier>
      <ReleaseType>Update</ReleaseType>
      <UpdateState>Staging</UpdateState>
      <PackageAssembly>Package_2_for_KB947562~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.0.1.1</PackageAssembly>
      <UpdateDisplayName>
      </UpdateDisplayName>
      <Operation>Staged</Operation>
      <OperationCompleted>False</OperationCompleted>
      <ErrorCode>0x800f081f</ErrorCode>
      <RebootOption>False</RebootOption>
    </CbsUpdateChangeState>
  </UserData>
</Event>

and: 

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date:          05/07/2008 23:05:41
Event ID:      20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Failure,Installation
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      Paul-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Update for Windows Vista for x64-based Systems (KB947562).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
    <EventID>20</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>1</Task>
    <Opcode>13</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-05T22:05:41.047Z" />
    <EventRecordID>2217</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="936" ThreadID="2860" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="errorCode">0x8024200d</Data>
    <Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista for x64-based Systems (KB947562)</Data>
    <Data Name="updateGuid">{57274061-C930-4F3A-82E7-AB84112372CB}</Data>
    <Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

and:

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Servicing
Date:          05/07/2008 23:05:35
Event ID:      4375
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      Paul-PC
Description:
Windows Servicing failed to complete the process of setting package KB947562 (Update) into Staged(Staged) state
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" Guid="{bd12f3b8-fc40-4a61-a307-b7a013a069c1}" EventSourceName="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">4375</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-05T22:05:35.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>2210</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <UserData>
    <CbsPackageChangeState xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/setup_provider">
      <PackageIdentifier>KB947562</PackageIdentifier>
      <ReleaseType>Update</ReleaseType>
      <PackageState>Staged</PackageState>
      <PackageAssembly>Package_for_KB947562_client_1~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.0.1.1</PackageAssembly>
      <Operation>Installed</Operation>
      <OperationCompleted>True</OperationCompleted>
      <ErrorCode>0x800f081f</ErrorCode>
      <RebootOption>False</RebootOption>
      <MissingElements>
      </MissingElements>
    </CbsPackageChangeState>
  </UserData>
</Event>

Getting a load of these around the freeze-up times. Also a load of warning messages reading: 

Log Name:      Application
Source:        AtBroker
Date:          05/07/2008 23:04:17
Event ID:      0
Task Category: None
Level:         Warning
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Paul-PC
Description:
The description for Event ID 0 from source AtBroker cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

GetSessionValue Failed to Open session key return error 2

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="AtBroker" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">0</EventID>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-05T22:04:17.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>96</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>GetSessionValue Failed to Open session key return error 2</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

and:

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Servicing
Date:          05/07/2008 23:05:14
Event ID:      4374
Task Category: None
Level:         Warning
Keywords:      Classic
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      Paul-PC
Description:
Windows Servicing identified that package KB947562(Update) is not applicable for this system
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" Guid="{bd12f3b8-fc40-4a61-a307-b7a013a069c1}" EventSourceName="Microsoft-Windows-Servicing" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">4374</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-05T22:05:14.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>2149</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <UserData>
    <CbsPackageChangeState xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/setup_provider">
      <PackageIdentifier>KB947562</PackageIdentifier>
      <ReleaseType>Update</ReleaseType>
      <PackageState>Absent</PackageState>
      <PackageAssembly>Package_for_KB947562_sc~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.0.1.1</PackageAssembly>
      <Operation>Absent</Operation>
      <OperationCompleted>True</OperationCompleted>
      <ErrorCode>0x0</ErrorCode>
      <RebootOption>False</RebootOption>
      <MissingElements>
      </MissingElements>
    </CbsPackageChangeState>
  </UserData>
</Event>
```

Results of memtest to follow...


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

OK ran memtest a few times on each stick in slot 1. 

No Errors.

I've also run the memory thing that comes with vista, also no errors.

I just refreshed my windows experience rating twice, both times it locked up half way through the cpu test.

I can see nothing in Event Viewer that corresponds with the time it locked up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the exp, will not run on mine does not cause a problem with the computer for me
look at the fix at the top of the page
http://chrislent.googlepages.com/windowsupdatefailingwithcode80070422


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Windows update it working fine now,as is the experience rating thing.

I'm still getting the freeze ups, any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the bios list your tempretures as


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

cpu: 30-31c

system: 31-32c


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

hi, attached an image to show what i'm getting, i type 'y', hit enter, restart and nothing happens.

confused.:sigh:


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

running chkdsk without the /r part worked fine and had no errors, is the /r important?


----------



## clbrockett (Jul 6, 2008)

I would suggest you use the chkdsk /F as it fixes errors on the disk. The /R locates bad sectors and recovers readable info. It should ask you to run when Windows restarts so no programs are accessing the O/S.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you see that message you type in Y and reboot


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

done and done, no errors.


----------



## clbrockett (Jul 6, 2008)

C/O the DVDdrive to rule that out


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

dvd drive as been fine since the windows re-install, on friday i'll have a day off work so i can leave it running without the dvd drive attached or i'll steal my brothers for the day to test.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

been using my brothers spare dvd drive, and it just froze again, same screen lock up, had to reboot by holding down the on/off switch.

What shall i try next?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how does it run in safe mode


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Just to note:

Within the various error/warnings that you posted from the Event Viewer - I noticed one of them said *Windows Servicing identified that package KB947562(Update) is not applicable for this system* - kb947562 is a Windows Update for legacy programs.

The error 0x8024200D = SUS_E_UH_NEEDANOTHERDOWNLOAD - the installer requires more data to be downloaded, meaning that there are prerequisite Windows Updates that must be successfully installed prior to installing this one.

Are you running Vista or Vista SP1? Do you have Windows Updates set to automatic - and have you attempted download of any Windows Updates on your own (download/installing from Microsoft site yourself).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, im running SP1, automatic updates,the only thing i've downloaded manually is a direct x update because Bioshock wouldnt work, the download fixed that.

I'll run it for a day in safe mode tomorrow and get back to you Dai.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Seems to be running ok in safe mode.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in msconfig/startup
disable all non m/soft and boot normally and see if it runs ok


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

OK it crashed earlia when playing call of duty 4. After disabling all non-microsoft from msconfig and restarting the machine call of duty 4 crashed again.

Couldnt see any errors at the time of the crash in event viewer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no error usually indicates heat or power as the cause,other components usually thro up an error message


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah i was thinking as much, I'm going to leave it running with firefox open today see if it crashes as it was doing so a lot when i was surfing the net. Then i can see if it's now only crashing under load.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

froze up when i was surfing the net.

got this error just before the freeze up:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
Date: 15/07/2008 13:13:39
Event ID: 3004
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Paul-PC
Description:
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows Defender can't undo changes that you allow.
For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
Scan ID: {D2325016-80DB-4AC6-ACBA-7659ED2476C0}
User: Paul-PC\Paul
Name: Unknown
ID: 
Severity ID: 
Category ID: 
Path Found: driver:ALSysIO
Alert Type: Unclassified software
Detection Type: 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender" Guid="{11CD958A-C507-4EF3-B3F2-5FD9DFBD2C78}" EventSourceName="WinDefend" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">3004</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-15T12:13:39.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>11225</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="Product Name">%%827</Data>
<Data Name="Product Version">1.1.1600.0</Data>
<Data Name="Scan ID">{D2325016-80DB-4AC6-ACBA-7659ED2476C0}</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Domain">Paul-PC</Data>
<Data Name="User">Paul</Data>
<Data Name="SID">S-1-5-21-3636548780-1447516961-1093673935-1000</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Name">Unknown</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Id">
</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Severity">
</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Category">
</Data>
<Data Name="FWLink">%%832</Data>
<Data Name="Path Found">driver:ALSysIO</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Classification Index">0</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Classification">%%807</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Detection Type Index">
</Data>
<Data Name="Detection Type">
</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ALSysIO is the driver for core temp,not a problem 
vista does not recognise it so it throws up the event


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, any suggestions for what to try next, I'ts locked up a few times today when just using the internet. and twice playing COD4.

My cpu temp is about 40c at idle according to real temp, and is always 10c higher than this in coretemp.
Are these temps ok? you think the cpu might be causing an issue?

its getting very annoying not knowing why it keeps freezing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the hard drive makers diognostic utility on the hard drive and check the actual drive
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'v ordered the arctic silver, and downloaded a maxtor diagnostic thing that i'll run tomorrow.

I just tried to run the windows experience rating thing twice, both times it bsod and memory dumped within 10 seconds of me hitting ''refersh''


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Zip up the dumps and attach.

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

There you go.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got them.

Can you add a side order of msinfo32 (saved as an NFO file) to go with the dumps?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

done.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Thanks for the 2 dumps and especially msinfo32 as it told me a little more about the instability within your system. I saw in the wercon portion that you had another system crash +/- 3 minutes of running msinfo32.

I ran the dumps and checked out msinfo32 - the three latest BSODs:

• BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff960000c9361} probably caused by win32k.sys. 0x7f is a kernel mode trap and the reccomendation is to consult an Intel x86 family manual to look the arguments contained in the bugcheck.

• BugCheck D3, {fffff96000327100, 2, 0, fffff80001c82e4e} with the probable cause as win32k.sys. 0xd3 indicates that a driver attempted access of a pageable or an invalid memory address. The crashing process was Windows Explorer - just as in the earlier one.

• The 3rd BSOD found in wercon - 0x1a_41287_nt!MiCheckVirtualAddress. A 0x1a bugcheck indicates that a severe memory management error occurred and the parameter 0x41287 = Internal memory management structures are corrupted. The faulting module here is said to be the Microsoft Kernel core program  NT = ntkrnlmp.exe. 

From WERcon dated July 15, 2008 (legend = AppCrash - AppHang):


```
[size=2]
·14:28	[color=blue]mmc.exe       [/color]0xc0000005 
·14:32	[color=blue]iw3sp.exe     [/color]0xc0000005
·14:32	[color=red]iw3sp.exe     [/color]unknown
·14:34	[color=blue]iw3sp.exe     [/color]0xc0000005
·15:06	[color=red]firefox.exe   [/color]AppHang

15:06	[color=blue]iw3sp.exe     [/color]0xc0000005
15:06	[color=red]iw3sp.exe     [/color]AppHang
15:06	[color=red]bioshock.exe  [/color]0xc0000005
15:06	[color=red]bioshock.exe  [/color]0xc0000005

15:06	[color=blue]mmc.exe       [/color]AppHang
15:06	[color=red]rundll32.exe  [/color]AppHang
20:46	[color=red]rundll32.exe  [/color]AppHang
20:46	[color=red]rundll32.exe  [/color]AppHang
20:55	[color=blue]AutoUpdate.exe [/color]AppHang
20:55	[color=red]AutoUpdate.exe [/color]0xc0000005

[COLOR=Black][B]BSOD[/B][/COLOR]
21:08	[color=red]X64_0x7f_8_win32k!EXFORMOBJ::vGetCoefficient+189 [/color] BlueScreen
21:11	[color=red]X64_0xD3_win32k!memcpy+c1[/color] BlueScreen
21:38	[color=red]X64_0x1a_41287_nt!MiCheckVirtualAddress+12c[/color] BlueScreen

[/size]
```


I don't know what all of this adds up to. You just did a fresh install 1½ weeks ago and have very little installed outside of Windows itself. To note the non-Microsoft modules:


```
[size=2][color=blue]
relog_ap	1.0.0.10	16.27 KB (16,664 bytes)	15/07/2008 20:30	Acronis	c:\windows\system32\relog_ap.dll
schedul2	1.0.0.240	557.77 KB (571,160 bytes)	08/08/2007 17:32	Acronis	c:\program files (x86)\common files\maxtor\schedule2\schedul2.exe
schedhlp	1.0.0.240	145.27 KB (148,760 bytes)	08/08/2007 17:31	Acronis	c:\program files (x86)\common files\maxtor\schedule2\schedhlp.exe
TimounterMonitor	3.3.0.444	1.86 MB (1,945,448 bytes)	08/08/2007 17:39	Acronis	c:\program files (x86)\maxtor\maxblast\timountermonitor.exe
mdnsnsp	1.0.4.12	188.50 KB (193,024 bytes)	24/07/2007 15:17	Apple Inc.	c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll

ctaudsvc	2.0.21.0	376.00 KB (385,024 bytes)	15/07/2008 21:47	Creative Technology Ltd	c:\program files (x86)\creative\shared files\ctaudsvc.exe
MaxBlastMonitor	10.0.0.5077	1.12 MB (1,169,440 bytes)	08/08/2007 17:26	Maxtor	c:\program files (x86)\maxtor\maxblast\maxblastmonitor.exe
firefox	1.9.0.3071	300.50 KB (307,712 bytes)	06/07/2008 00:36	Mozilla Corporation	c:\program files (x86)\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
pnkbstra	Not Available	65.30 KB (66,872 bytes)	08/07/2008 16:50	Not Available	c:\windows\syswow64\pnkbstra.exe
rarext64	Not Available	42.00 KB (43,008 bytes)	08/07/2008 19:33	Not Available	c:\program files (x86)\winrar\rarext64.dll

nvvsvc	7.15.11.7516	158.00 KB (161,792 bytes)	02/05/2008 22:46	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
nvsvc64	7.15.11.7516	540.53 KB (553,504 bytes)	16/05/2008 14:01	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvsvc64.dll
nvapi64	7.15.11.7516	625.00 KB (640,000 bytes)	16/05/2008 14:01	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvapi64.dll
nvsvcr	7.15.11.7516	776.50 KB (795,136 bytes)	16/05/2008 14:01	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvsvcr.dll

nvd3dumx	7.15.11.7516	7.74 MB (8,113,664 bytes)	25/03/2008 01:52	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll
nvmctray	7.15.11.7516	80.53 KB (82,464 bytes)	16/05/2008 14:01	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
CmdLineExt_x64	1.1.221.0	174.61 KB (178,800 bytes)	08/07/2008 17:01	Sony DADC Austria AG.	c:\windows\syswow64\cmdlineext_x64.dll

[/color][/size]
```


As you know, the two dumps were mini dumps. These 270k files just do not contain enough information to go on. I think one next step is to change you system crash settings to produce a kernel dump. It would be several hundred mb in size and the file is overwritten by each BSOD to \windows\memory.dmp. Make sure that your page file is set to be be managed by Windows. I would be willing to go through any future dumps to see what is there. As you know, there are no guarantees.

I don't quite know what to make of the three BSODs. We have a 0x7f resulting from win32k failing to vGetCoefficient+189 while EXFORMOBJ? I don't know what that pertains to. In the 0xd3 BSOD I see !memcpy and I would assume that the first three letters refer to memory. The final BSOD read !MiCheckVirtualAddress+12c - which is probably just that. 

Change the crash setting and grab the Event Viewer files for me, please. There are over 50 of them and are located in C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs. You will need to zip them, but keep in mind that the limit is 1.96mb per attachment/ 5 attachments per post. You can probably make it with 3 zip files. There are other items that I would like, but the kids will be up in a few hours and do expect a full day of activity, so I must go for now.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Just crashed again, I only switched it on 5 mins ago!

had this in event viewe the minute before:

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 16/07/2008 10:53:00
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Paul-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-07-16T09:53:00.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>2212</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Paul-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>//./root/CIMV2</Data>
<Data>SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99</Data>
<Data>0x80041003</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

I've seen this a lot, dont kow if its the problem though.


I'll try and sort out attatching those files for you in a bit.

Cheers for looking over the dumps and msinfo32.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i'm trying to zip up these event viewer logs and winrar is not letting me, im getting

```
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\DFS Replication.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\HardwareEvents.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Internet Explorer.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Key Management Service.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Media Center.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-CodeIntegrity%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-CorruptedFileRecovery-Client%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-CorruptedFileRecovery-Server%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DateTimeControlPanel%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnosis-DPS%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnosis-MSDT%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnosis-PLA%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnostic%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticDataCollector%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticResolver%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Forwarding%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-GroupPolicy%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Help%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-International%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WDI%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-LanguagePackSetup%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-MeetingSpace%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-MemoryDiagnostics-Results%4Debug.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-MUI%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-NetworkAccessProtection%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ParentalControls%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Program-Compatibility-Assistant%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ReadyBoost%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ReliabilityAnalysisComponent%4Metrics.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ReliabilityAnalysisComponent%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-RemoteAssistance%4Admin.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-RemoteAssistance%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Resource-Exhaustion-Detector%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Resource-Exhaustion-Resolver%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Resource-Leak-Diagnostic%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-RestartManager%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-TaskScheduler%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-TerminalServices-RDPClient%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-UAC%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-UAC-FileVirtualization%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Winsock-WS2HELP%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Wired-AutoConfig%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig%4Operational.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Security.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Setup.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\System.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
!   C:\Logs.rar: Cannot open C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Application.evtx
!   The system cannot find the path specified.
```
tried winzip, wouldnt work either


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Try this -

Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Administrator | the black "DOS" box appears 

Now, copy the following (one line at a time - then hit Enter) then paste it into the DOS box - to paste into the DOS box, right-click on the top portion of the DOS box; select Edit; select Paste. After the second command is issued, the screen should fill up and start scrolling. 


md %userprofile%\documents\logs-2008-07-16 

copy c:\windows\system32\winevt\logs\*.evtx %userprofile%\documents\logs-2008-07-16 


*NOTE: there is a space in the first line after md and in the second line after copy and also a space after evtx*

Now look in your documents folder for the folder named *logs-2008-07-16 * where all of the logs should be. Zip/RAR them from that location.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats the logs zipped up, there was no where near 50 in the folder


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I just downloaded and extracted the logs - 54 were there @ 26.3mb.

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Would you mind making another beer run?

I want the CBS log, which contains info on Windows Updates, please.

From that same elevated "DOS" command prompt - *First step - let's delete those log files in your user profile documents folder so that we don't get them mixed up with future ones:*


del %userprofile%\documents\logs-2008-07-16\*.evtx

md %userprofile%\documents\logs-2008-07-16\cbs

copy c:\windows\logs\cbs\cbs.log %userprofile%\documents\logs-2008-07-16\cbs 


*There is a space after copy and one before %userprofile%*.

It may take a few seconds.

There should now be a copy of the cbs log in the \cbs folder under your user profile.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

There you are.

Hope you had fun with your kids by the way.

Cliffo.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo. . .

There is one additional item, please. Download the attached zip file which contains numerous commands to copy additional system logs that I seek. 

Simply download the zip, extract and the right-click on it and Run as Administrator. Here is what is contained within the batch (.bat) file:


```
[SIZE=2][COLOR=blue][font=normal]
rem  Batch file to copy windows installation and maintenance logs 

rem  July 16, 2008 

rem
rem  jcgriff2/PalmDesert
rem
rem  


c:
cd %userprofile% 
cd documents

if not exist $temp-20080716 md $temp-20080716 

cd $temp-20080716 

copy "%windir%\dtcinstall.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-dtcinstall-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\inf\setupapi.app.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-inf-setupapi.app-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\inf\setupapi.dev.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-inf-setupapi.dev-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\inf\setupapi.dev.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-inf-setupapi.dev-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\logs\dpx\setupact.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-logs-dpx-setupact-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\logs\dpx\setuperr.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-logs-dpx-setuperr-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\panther\ddaclsys.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-panther-ddaclsys-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\panther\miglog.xml" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-panther-miglog-xml.txt"
copy "%windir%\panther\setupact.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-panther-setupact-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\panther\setuperr.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-panther-setuperr-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\panther\unattendgc\setupact.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-panther-unattendgc-setupact-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\panther\unattendgc\setuperr.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-panther-unattendgc-setuperr-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\performance\winsat\winsat.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-performance-winsat-winsat-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\setupapi.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-setupapi-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\system32\cbs.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-system32-cbs-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\system32\logfiles\httperr\httperr1.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-system32-logfiles-httperr-httperr1-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\system32\macromed\flash\install.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-system32-macromed-flash-install-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\system32\wbem\logs\framework.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-system32-wbem-logs-framework-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\system32\wbem\logs\wmiprov.log"  "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-system32-wbem-logs-wmiprov-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\system32\wbem\logs\wmitracing.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-system32-wbem-logs-wmitracing-log.txt"
copy "%windir%temp\coinlog.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-temp-coinlog-log.txt"
copy "%windir%\xpsp1hfm.log" "%userprofile%\documents\$temp-20080716\windows-xpsp1hfm-log.txt"

rem    go home





[/font]
[/COLOR][/SIZE]
```
The resulting files should be in \$temp-20080716 folder of your documents folder. Please zip up and attach. Thanks.

Regards. . .

JC

EDIT: Attached zip file has been changed as of the time of this edit. If you already ran, please download and re-run. Thanks.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

gah! im not impressed, it just froze on me half way through building something in sketch up, hadnt even saved it.

anyway, here are the files.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Please tell me about your DVD/CD drive - the one used to install Vista.

Also, what version of Vista are you running?
Where did you purchase the Vista DVD from (i.e., retail store, Internet, etc...)? 

Please know that there is no problem with your Vista license - The Microsoft Genuine Advantage program has validated it - it is good).

Any problems that you recall during the installation?

I agree, there is nothing to be impressed about, not yet anyway.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi i used a pioneer DVD drive with SATA connection. The first install I did the drive was playing up, making strange clicking noises, taking a while to read discs, it would also eject with the disc still spinning on the tray.

2nd install I used the same drive again but had no problems with it, it seemed to be working fine during the install, the only thing i noticed strange was when I installed Crysis it took a while to read the disc.

I'm popping it in the post tomorrow for RMA.

I bought Vista from an online retailer, its OEM, I have purchased a lot things from this store (hardware) with no problems in the past.

The version is Vista Home Premium 64 bit SP1 OEM.

I didn't encounter any problems during the install of Vista apart from the drive issues in the fist install, but nothing in the 2nd.


Lastly sorry bout the late reply, been a busy couple of days at work.

Regards,

Cliffo


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Any ideas on this yet? it froze once using Nero today and once using Firefox. My thermal paste arrived so I'll be re applying to my processor within the next 24hrs. I also added a cd/rw drive to the computer and moved the SATA connection to SATA port1 with a new SATA cable on my hard drive.

I'll let you know if this changes anything.

Cheers, Cliffo.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

One thing that I found out the hard way on a new X64 system here is about an error that you reported - 

```
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected
```
So far, 7 x64 systems that I have seen over the last 3 days has this error - including 2 here.

A MS hotfix is available - 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950375

Paste the vb script into a text file, save it per the hotfix, then double-click on it and it will apply the fix for this particular error.

For info, I initially experienced a few freezes on this HP x64 system. I have made many changes to it including this hotfix and have not experienced freezing in the last 48 hours. However, I cannot say that this hotfix is the reason for lack of freezing. My event viewer showed absolutely nothing about the freezes. To note, I do run memory dumps through a debugger, which are very resource intensive applications - but not necessarily including video - and can push this 4gb RAM system to the edge.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

OK i followed your instructions and there was no freeze up today until just now when i was playing Call of duty4, it was on the loading screen in between levels. Event viewer again showing nothing at that time.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm still getting these daily freeze-ups, any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

Cliffo,

Sorry to say I have no help as of yet. I just built a brand new system as well...and am having random vista crashes as well...I'm wondering if the crashes are the same. When it crashes does your screen just freeze...randomly...with all sound stopping, and no reaction with the keyboard and mouse? In the past, usually sound would be frozen in a very annoying sequence..but this freeze just locks everything (especially in COD4). It has never frozen during an update or during installing a program for me, but it does while playing COD4, browsing the net, or even talking on MSN. I'm not even fully convinced it's hardware related.

I got to your post looking for help with this problem also. Have you had any luck with it? Artic silver didn't help me either. I've ran memtest fine for hours, ran 3dMARK's cpu and video tests without freezing. I'm stilling looking/working on finding the problem and how to fix..let me know your status, and I will keep you updated with mine! Thanks! 
-Jeff

My computer specs:
Video Card - XFX 9800 GTX 512mb
RAM - 4 gb corsair DDR2 800 in dual channel
CPU - AMD 9850 quad core
PSU - 750 Watt Corsair
2 dvd burners
2 500GB western digital HD's in SATA
Running Vista Ultimate with Service Pack 1
Huge, cool case..temperature isn't a problem


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

I just noticed we are both running XFX 9800 GTX's...but I had almost ruled the video card out after running a full load on it in 3dmark without a problem. I had windows XP professional installed for a day before vista, and it had froze randomly also. I wonder if the newest driver for the card is causing problems. These freezes are driving me insane..I can't even limit it to hardware vs software.

-Jeff


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I wonder if you both have Nvidia 7xx series boards?
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/07/31/nvidia-790i-board-pulled-makers


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply..I haven't seen this article before..but I don't think my MB is in this series? I bought a 570 sli board from gigabyte 3 weeks ago (1 week left to RMA if I need to do so): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014
-Jeff


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Now that's a tough one your board does not fully support a Phenom but it's probably a better board then the 7xx series Make sure you have the F14 Bios version.

*Note: If you install AMD AM2+ CPU on AM2 motherbord, the system bus speed will downgrade from HT3.0(5200MHz) to HT1.0(2000 MT/s) spec; however, the frequency of AM2+ CPU will not be impacted. Please refer "CPU Support List" for more information. 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2287


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a bios version newer than the F14 one...do you think I need to downgrade? My computer restarted for the first time instead of completely freezing. Are random freezes and restarts common with conflicting bios versions? I'll borrow a floppy drive from a friend and flash it back to F14 later today. Thanks again for the replies.
-Jeff


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

K, 3rd time editing post. I have revision 2.0 on my board. F14 is what the versions are called in revisions 1.0 and 1.1. So, I can't get version F14 with revision 2.0 can I? I get the BIOS ID check error if I try flashing with F14. I currently have the FF version installed, if the FG fixes the problem, I will let you know. Any other ideas? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really you need at least F14 to support the chip past that I'm not sure what they are updating the 5xx series was probably about the last stable chipset nvidia made but it was still picky about memory I have seen sticks from the same manufacturer with different chips on them work on one board and on the next board you order the same part number but because the chips are made by someone else not work right. At least that's what I attributed it to.


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

I did flash the bios to version FG (revision 2.0 does not use F14 or numbers in it's versions) I haven't been able to play COD4 or let it run for a while yet to test anything, I'll post back later this evening.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Crzymath07 said:


> Cliffo,
> 
> Sorry to say I have no help as of yet. I just built a brand new system as well...and am having random vista crashes as well...I'm wondering if the crashes are the same. When it crashes does your screen just freeze...randomly...with all sound stopping, and no reaction with the keyboard and mouse? In the past, usually sound would be frozen in a very annoying sequence..but this freeze just locks everything (especially in COD4). It has never frozen during an update or during installing a program for me, but it does while playing COD4, browsing the net, or even talking on MSN. I'm not even fully convinced it's hardware related.
> 
> ...



Hi, to answer your questions...

it does indeed just freeze randomly with no response from mouse or keyboard, the capslock, numlock, scrollock lights dont go off or on when i press the buttons, nothing happens on screen, any music playing will either stop just skip the same sound over and over.

It freezes when I'm playing games, COD4 include and when I'm surfing the web, installing games, listening to music etc etc. It hasn't frozen when burning CD's yet tho, i did about 15 in a row last week and it was fine.

I have had no luck with this whatsoever, it froze this morning half way through installing Bio-shock which annoyed the crap out of me, I'm yet to switch it back on today.

I'm just left in a state of confusion as to why a pc that will run the newest games for hours on full settings with no problems will freeze up and force me to restart after 10mins on MSN!

So bottom line is, no I haven't got a clue whats going on, I'll post any new information for you.


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

Cliffo-

My power went out, so I wasnt able to leave my computer up last night, but after re-flashing my bios to the version that supports my CPU, I played COD4 for an hour and a half for the first time without it freezing. If it does freeze, I'll let you know, but have you checked your bios version, and the version that fully supports your hardware? I've been doing nonstop research and found it common that not an out of date bios, but an incompatible version can frequently cause random freezes like these, which they explained happens more often when the computer is trying to save, or is not using as many resources. Something about while being under load or working constantly (3d mark, burning cds, etc) that doesn't conflict bios versions as much. Who knows, just trying to help!
-Jeff


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, i've updated the bios using MSI live update. I'll let you know how it is, has yours been freezing since you reflashed yours?


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

It froze again. I used msi live update, it said it found 1 bios, i downloaded and it flashed it for me, it has been working fine all day and just now it froze when i was browsing Steam.

How do i check if it is an incompatible bios version?


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

It hadn't froze in 2 days, then on the last boot up it froze in 5 minutes. Have you ever left it frozen for a few minutes to see if it eventually brings back an error? I got pissed off and ate dinner....and came back and it had unfroze with this error message: c:\windows\system32\Browseui.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error. After pressing okay, the screen went transparent and locked for good. After doing research this .dll is needed for internet explorer. I only use firefox, and I had this freezing issue on XP sp2, and vista ultimate, so it did not help me. I'm currently in safe mode and haven't had a freeze yet. I'm going to post my HijackThis log, maybe a tech can help out. 

Also, on your MB's page, does it list the compatible CPU's and their corresponding bios versions? usually the most up-to-date one has the most bug fixes, but sometimes isn't what you need. 


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:01:39 PM, on 8/8/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - [url]http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab[/url]
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - C:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 6353 bytes
```


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

Any luck with the problem? I have a second problem..when I come back from an idle state, my programs and processes have dissapeared and nothing is accessible that isn't already running. Going through nearly a dozen forums and speaking with every manufacturer that makes my computer, I have only found that people don't know much. Each company spends nearly 2 hours on the phone going through diagnostics and tests before saying their product is fine, it's another part that is the problem. The last person I spoke with was my motherboard manufacturer..and I now know that it's not: a compatibility, temp, MB, video card, cpu, ram, psu, dvd drives, or bios issue (settings and voltage is fine)... 100% of the drivers are up to date and working correctly, nor does it matter which OS and SP I have running (have reinstalled with XP SP 1, XP SP2, Vista Ultimate SP1). Every part works perfectly fine in my other computer. I also have store bought copies of software. Trying to think what else....I've left a program that uses a huge chuck of my resources running for 2 days without a freeze, and then it froze while I went to the bathroom with nothing but windows was running.  I've run virus, worm, trojan, malware, and spyware software as well. 

What else is there to do? It's so frustrating.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo & Jeff. . .

browseui.dll can affect the boot-up process involving explorer.exe (Windows Explorer) as well as iexplore.exe (Internet Explorer). 

Jeff, you mentioned an error regarding the above module. I would strongly advise that you run sfc immediately to hopefully get that driver replaced. Otherwise you may soon find out that you cannot even boot into SAFEMODE. Cliffo, it would also advise you to run this as well.

START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd above - run as admin | then type - 

*sfc /scannow*

NOTE: space after sfc - let it run.

Make sure all of your Windows Updates are in... very important as some contain/may contain (dependent upon system) updates for browseui.dll and related files.

For now, go into services.msc and disable these 2 services - 
PnkBstrA.exe
PnkBstrB.exe

Then, please explain to me what THIS game is all about, how you execute it, etc... I know those 2 services belong to it. I am interested in knowing what the user name is on those 2 services when you go into services.msc. The article mentions that it must run as an administrator - are they speaking in terms of an *Elevated* admin level within Vista? When on IE7, is the "Protected Mode" on or off (bottom center of screen)?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT: * Would you please both run new a msinfo32 - and save as an NFO file & attach to your next post.
.


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

jcgriff2-

Thanks for your reply. Hate to keep causing problems...but I think I have a bigger one now. When turning my computer on, it sounds normal, but my monitor (have tried 2 with different cables) just says no signal. My keyboard does not react either (num/caps/scroll doesn't work) I've turned the computer on with the side open, and it seems that all fans are working, and everything is in place, I have re-seated everything except the CPU. I'm not hearing any beeps or voice errors when audio is plugged in either. Yesterday morning I pressed "post" in firefox on facebook, and my computer froze. About 10 seconds later my mouse had no reaction either. Ever since then, I haven't been able to boot the computer to even the bios screen cause the monitors give a "no signal" screen. I don't have anything important on that computer, but it seems like the problems are getting worse. Any ideas?

Thanks again,
Jeff

Edit: Would a slightly off-placed heatsink on my cpu cause a problem like this? It's the only thing I haven't been able to check.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Jeff... 

Sorry to hear of the current state of your system. 

At this point I would suggest that you try to boot-up with your Vista DVD and see what happens. If video-able, go into the system repair utility first if offered.

I am not familiar enough with heatsinks to properly answer your question and will defer to our Hardware Specialists on this. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Crzymath07 (Aug 3, 2008)

Alright, thanks again. I can't even boot up, monitor shows "no signal" on start..do you suggest making a new post in a hardware section as this probably doesn't pertain to vista anymore? 
-Jeff


----------



## Tereus (Aug 18, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> ...
> Then, please explain to me what THIS (PunkBuster) game is all about, how you execute it, etc... I know those 2 services belong to it. I am interested in knowing what the user name is on those 2 services when you go into services.msc. The article mentions that it must run as an administrator - are they speaking in terms of an *Elevated* admin level within Vista? When on IE7, is the "Protected Mode" on or off (bottom center of screen)?


PunkBuster is not a game but an anti-cheat program which popped up about 7-8 years ago. It's used more in first person shooter games but has been used for the occassional MMORPG.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys, my pc has been out of action for a while (i broke my cpufan) but i ordered a Zalman 9700NT which arrived today, I have to say its an absolute monster of a heatsink/fan.

Ill be sticking that in the pc and rebuilding it pretty much from scratch, then i'll run it for while, then I'll run the scan.

More tomorrow....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliff. . .

Run SFC when possible. Can you tell me anything about running at admin levels and IE protected mode... please see my previous post (#70).

Thanks. . .

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

OK SFCscan reports no problems.

IE7 is not running in protected mode.

I dont quite understand what you are asking for with regards to the admin level information.

No freeze-ups today so far.

Cheers. 

Cliffo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you using the hidden admin account? Does the UAC prompt ever appear? If not, did you disable it?

Apologies if the last post was cyptic... I was trying to ascertain why those two programs are system services and what they were and if there was a possibility that they were involved in the BSODs. The article mentions running at an administrative level which within Vista usually means an _elevated_ level. Regular use of the hidden admin account in lieu of the normal admin account leaves the system more open to attack as the UAC does not apply and IE7 runs Protected Mode = Off. It is tantamount to right-clicking on an IE7 icon and selecting 'Run as Administrator'.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi again.

griff, I've had UAC disabled since I installed Vista.

I've got another free day tomorrow to spend with the PC (what a life I lead).

What do you suggest I do/run with/on it?

I really want to get to the bottom of why this PC is freezing as I'm back to uni in under a month and need it working by then!

Any advice/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliff. . .

Let's try and see if anything shows up in AutoRuns. Click on the link below in my sig banner - Live SysInternals Autoruns - download it to desktop. Right-click on it and run as admin. Save it in NFO format (default) - zip it up and attach to post.

Have you looked in the Event Viewer for any events leading up to the dat/time of the freezes?

If you would like - send the 54+ event logs to me and I'll take a look at them. However, I need to know the date and time of a freeze - force one if you have to and let me know date/time.

Issue the following commands from an *elevated* command prompt to copy the event logs out so they can be zipped.
START | type cmd.exe in the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | run as admin | in the "DOS" box, type the following and hit enter after each - 

md %userprofile%\documents\eventlogs

copy c:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs %userprofile%\documents\eventlogs

The logs should now be in a folder named eventlogs found in your documents folder.

I must tell you that I have experienced system freezing on a few new laptops and there was no record whatsoever in the event logs. I never did learn the exact cause.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, I've never seen anything in the EV that points to a cause of the crashes, next time it crashes i'll send you the logs.

Here is the NFO.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

msinfo


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've read this thread from beginning to end (well, most of it), and I'm dumbfounded by the complexity of the problem.
Check out this article for kicks
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2327942,00.asp
The part that I like is "A new system can go to the frustrated customer and then Dell, for example, could take the lemon, tear it apart, and see exactly where those malfunctioning parts reside. In the end, the PC manufacturer gains some valuable information for future system builds, and they satisfy someone who is now more likely to remain a customer and buy another Dell system in the future."

This is definitely an amazing problem and it'd be cool if you could send your system for analysis at the Microsoft labs for example. (It'd be even cooler if they'd pay you to get your system and do the analysis, but I can keep dreaming.)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo. . .

I rec'd some of the files, but not all.

Please re-run all of the above steps and post upon your return.

Regards. . .

KJC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again Cliffo. . .

Nevermind last post... I was on page 2 of this thread and did not see your responses on p3!

Thanks. . .

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi was playing Mass Effect (a game) with no probs, exited to windows clicked on Start and it froze up.

Date: 30/08/08
Time:18.32

logs attacthed

PS. I've uninstalled Nero as it was showing loads of errors in the logs.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo...

I see your post w/new evtx logs.

One item I would still like to know more about is this x86 app running as a system service from the \windows\syswow64 directory


```
PnkBstrAPunkBuster Service Component [v1029]
 http://www.evenbalance.com
c:\windows\syswow64\pnkbstra.exe
```
There is no specific reference to this as this being involed w/your iussues, but...

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Is that not just the Punk Buster application??


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you tell me more about this as I asked in previous post? I would like to know about running this at the admin level - do you run it from a regular admin account or from an *Elevated* admin account? (right-click - run as admin?)

I have been through the 54 Event Viewer logs as well and do not see any references to the time of the crashes. This usually means that hardware is the issue - the system comes down so fast there is not time for Vista to record events as it is trying to protect itself.

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont know about this service, all i know is that punkbuster is used when playing online to fish out cheaters (i think).

I have never manually had to run it so i've never right clicked and ran as admin, as far as i know it simply runs in the background automatically.

I am set up as an admin account so i'm guessing it runs at the default admin level??


also, it hadnt crashed in a couple of days and just froze up today after about 2hrs of playing a game.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo. . .

I asked about the service because it runs at boot-up and the literature that I could find said the user had to be at an admin level. Just continuing to look around at anything out of the ordinary, that's all.

I would like for you to do this, please:

Run the driver verifier as it may provide additional information in future dump files. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


[/b]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Done.

Froze again today playing crysis and yesterday on firefox. Nothing in EV as usual. 

I've seen this problem in a lot of different forums I've been looking at after googling my problem and nobody ever seems to be able to get it sorted, and another thread outlining the same problem was started here a couple of days ago, is this becoming a more widespread issue?...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I hate to bring the news but> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/07/31/nvidia-790i-board-pulled-makers. 
The whole 7xx series seems to be very picky on memory to the point some modules with the same numbers will work on one board then not on the next as well as chip issues.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, not overly encouraging, is there a way to conclusively test if my MOBO is acting up or if this is just a software/windows issue?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really without having the manufactures knowledge and test equipment, obliviously your works in the basic extent, you know you have had crashes when running FF so just maybe a live Linux Cd without installing anything if it does crash that would take windows, and the hard drive out of the equation, if it does not it could still be a driver issue with the board or the board not getting pushed hard enough. 
These boards seem to run the spectrum of no problems and people love them, to some issues, a lot of issues, all the way to not running at all


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

It's just froze on me again whilst playing Portal, it actually froze after being on pause for 15mins (?!)

How would i go about installing Linux and keeping Vista aswell?


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok looking into Linux, trying to repartition my HDD, why is it only letting me shrink by 169mb?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo - 

One reason for the shrink being so small may be HDD fragmentation. Click on Auslogics link in my sig area, download the defrag and run.

I also have been told that the page file is placed near the end of the HDD. Wanting to shrink the 320 HDD on one Vista system here, I got rid of the page file, ran the defrag, but only was able to obtain an extra few gb - and ended up with a partition of about 116gb - I wanted at least 220gb. The page file was then reset to system managed on drive c:. So, I am unsure if this would be of any use for you. But you can try it - but I would run the defrag 1st.

Regards - 

JC

.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

cliffo88 said:


> It's just froze on me again whilst playing Portal, it actually froze after being on pause for 15mins (?!)
> 
> How would i go about installing Linux and keeping Vista aswell?


You don't need or want to install it, the point is to run it off a CD and eliminate the hard drive and the os as possible causes of the problem.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, just upgraded to 4gb of ram, noticed in the task manager that under 'Physical Memory' where it says free it slowly falls to 0 over the course of 10 mins or so, then seems to stay between 0 and 60, is this normal?


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

hi again, it's just occurred to me that both installs of Vista i did on the machine were with the dodgy dvd drive that i had RMA'd atfer the install.

Think theres any chance the Vista install went wrong in some way and could be causing the freeze-ups?

think i should do another fresh install with the new dvd drive?


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

hi.......again...


It just froze on me while i was using Word.

After I rebooted via the reset switch the 1st boot device had set itself to my dvd-rw drive, there was no option to set it back to my HDD as it was not listed.

after several reboots and it still not working I decided to open the thing up and physically unplug the SATA power cable and reattach it, upon doing this I notice that the power connector on the drive seems to have a piece missing?! The little 'notch' part of the power connector seems to have broken off....see pic attached.

It seems to have been working fine, though I do remember this happening once before, never noticed it was broken though, so i'm wondering if perhaps the drive is losing power at random times. 

would that cause a freeze up? or would you expect it to just switch off if this was the case?


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Plan is to take out the sata drive and use an old 60gb IDE drive i have lying around, will there be any problem instaling Vista on this hard drive with it still installed on my other hard drive? Do i need to uninstall it from the SATA first?


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Problem guys, couldnt get the old IDE to work, i'm pretty sure its busted.

I reattched the SATA, went into windows, within seconds it had frozen, with some weird red bars at the top of the screen.

reboot.

2nd time it froze after about 10mins. Now i cant get it to boot into Windows, it gets as far as the 'Microsoft Corporation' logo, then the screen goes black and nothing happens, I left it about 20mins and still nothing, Ive tried unplugging the drive and reattached, i've swapped out the sata cables and power cables still the same result.

After giving up on that I set the 1st boot device to the DVD drive and put the vista disk into the drive, it seems to be ignoring this as the result is no different.



HELP!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliff. . .

I had gone through all of your Windows set-up logs and believe that I asked about the DVD drive - I haven't gone back through this entire thread to check that out yet. If I recall the DVD drive belonged to a relative and I had the same thoughts about the original install. I did not find the set-up logs to be indicative of a corrupt install; however there are literally millions of lines contained in them and certainly did not view each item. I performed searches looking for key phrases that I thought would help determine this.

Have you ever re-installed Vista using another DVD drive - or performed a system repair to see if possibly that could be the cause? Although I must say that I did not find any indication of OS failure in the Event Logs - in fact there was nothing in them indicating the system had even failed. All I saw was the message after re-boot saying something like "..shutdown at 00:00 was unexpected...".

I had 3 brand new HP laptops that would freeze in a similar fashion and there were no signs in the event logs either. I returned each and am now on my 4th and so far - no freezes.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi griff,

No i haven't been able to install with a different drive, the one i'm using now is new as i got the original replaced after my last install. I'm confused as to why the PC is seemingly not letting me boot from the dvd-drive, it seems to be completely ignoring the fact that I have chnaged the 1st boot device to it, I have also tried disabling 2nd boot device so the hard drive is not even listed.

If i put the hard drive in my brothers PC and format it do you think it will then let me boot from the DVD drive as the hard drive wont have an OS on it?

Another problem is that I have no idea which part, if it is a hardware problem, is causing the trouble, taking it into a pc repair shop is really not something i want to do.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok i've now installed a new Hard drive and a fresh install of Vista, had been running smoothly since about 2pm...until.. Playing a game it froze forced me to restart via the reset switch.

Could be a one off i guess, doesnt seem likely tho, this is doing my nut in now.



Edit: its now locked up twice in the last 10 mins, could a network adapter be causing this?


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

after reverting back to the hd audio standard vista driver my system is freezing hardly at all, the only time its frozen is when i've left it idle for periods of time, i leave it for say an hour return to find it frozen on the screensaver, or i leave a game on pause for a while, come back to find that the system has restarted. All seems a little strange to me, what do you think i should do next guys?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo. . .

Given new HDD and fresh Vista - I would now have to assume the Vista OS is not the problem.

When you leave a system "idle" - it goes to work. Task Manager has jobs scheduled that typically wait for idle time so as not to interfere w/you.

During the times you mentioned the system has restarted, was a mini dump produced? And still nothing in the event logs?

After the install, what drivers did you install? Any that you are unsure of? Old?

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi griff, thanks for the reply.

Since the last install all the drivers i've installed have been ones that windows has found, the exception being some i got form my MOBO's website, and i updated manually to the latest Nvidia drivers.

After the Creative audio drivers installed I started to notice a lot of freez-ups, so i uninstalled those drivers and the number of freeze-ups dropped dramatically, i think i got 2 in 3 days (which is good).

I then decided to remove the card entirely as i was wondering if there was some sort of issue there. Since removal it's been 2 days since it last froze. i'm hoping this has fixed it.

There were no minidumps, it simply goes black and reboots itself, and no, nothing in event logs.

Hopefully this soundcard thing has fixed it, i'll leave it a few more days and let you know.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo,

I'd like to hear about the sound card issue.

I have IDT on thisd 4gb P7350 Core2 Duo system, and the MS module audiodg.exe can sometimes get upwards of 2gb RAM usage - and just 10 min ago, I received error message that Word did not have enough memory to open. Interesting to say the least.

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, sorry what is IDT?

audiodg.exe seems to be idling on about 10mb, 11-12mb with itunes open and playing a track. I've never been able to get it to freeze up while task manager is running to see which process tops the charts there.

I do have an svchost.exe idling at 155mb at the moment, it has 'AudioEndpointBuilder' running as one of it's processes. It would make sense if this was a sound issue, thinking about it the last time it crashed was just after i started a game, and its background music started playing.

i have put the soundcard back in, but into a differernt pci slot away from the GPU and it seems to be fine running with the default vista drivers that windows downloaded auto for it.

so i'm guessing either the card is faulty.
the driver wasnt working very well.
or there is a confilct issue with the pci port, i forget what this is called... IRQL perhaps? or something like that.

anyway, time will tell i guess.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok so it froze 10mins after i posted that last post.

i was half way through and online match on call of duty 4, which hasnt crashed in about 3 days now, and ive played it for a few hours everyday.

...sigh


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

IDT = Integrated Device Technology Inc. 

I simply mentioned it b/c of the problems I continue to have w/this system - it eats RAM up like crazy.

JC

.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

OK I moved back to Uni yesterday, and since then i've had about 4 crashes today and now when the computer starts up it pops up with 'Windows host process (Rundll32) has stopped working.'

I can't think what I've done to cause the crashes as i had almost a week without one!

i've system resotored back to yesterday before i installed the new Crysis game. Doesnt seem to have helped.

Could use some more of you're expertise guys!

PC.


----------



## arto08 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi.

I bought a new pc last week and Ive been having EXACTLY the same problem (the random crashing thing) as cliffo88 and Im so glad im not the only one with it. My computer crashes randomly when playing or more likely trying to play games or watch videos and sometimes even when surfing the net and the only thing to do then is to press reset. After that windows starts normally without any errors in the event log.

Ive been searching the internet for days without any solutions and this thread is the first one that matches my problem exactly. Too bad its not solved yet..

Im using vista home premium 64bit on Asus m3n-ht deluxe, Asus EAH4850 1GT, AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+, 4GB RAM, Seagate barracuda 500GB SATA 32MB.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Attempt 2 at posting a reply (it froze the first time):

Hi, I've been trying to re-install the Crysis game all day, but it's freezing up half way through. but weather i install it or not its freezing up within 10 mins of booting now anyway.

I'd like to know what this rundll32 error is.

It's annoying have a very expensive currently useless computer.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

Installed new soundcard.

the rundll32 message has stopped coming up, its still freezing though.

I walked in erlia the screensaver was on (one of vista's standard ones) i moved the mouse, and it froze, forcing a restart.


----------



## arto08 (Sep 21, 2008)

Woohoo!

I fixed it and hopefully for good!

I updated my bios and chipset drivers. I was running on bios revision 0501 or something and now its 1401. Although my mobo has just recently came to markets in Finland and I thought I wouldnt have to update bios but obvisiously it contained some bugs. Im not an expert on computers and I thought updating bios would be quite hard because I dont have a floppy drive but thanks to Asus EZ flash 2 bios it sure was easy. 

Just get a copy of your mobos newest bios version and copy it to a usb memorystick or floppy and run the EZ flash bios. Then update your mobos chipset.

Im going to be smiling for as long as this doesnt crash because I almost gave up and installed XP and I was considering buying a new graphics card.

Useless piece of junk turned into a great computer.


----------



## cliffo88 (Jul 5, 2008)

My BIOS already is the latest version from MSI's website.

Whats the liklihood that the MOBO is just crap? I could always just buy another one.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cliffo. . .

mobo could be an issue. This is an area that I have never gotten into b/c of new/newer systems here.

"rundll32.exe" is an executable that runs Dynamic Link Library (DLL) files. Perfectly normal to have w/in Vista. The errors of course are not so normal. Glad they ceased.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

